# New Naruto Artbook



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 27, 2015)

I didn't see any thread made for this yet and I think the Library is the best place to make a place for some discussion of it.  But if it isn't then mods are more than welcome to move it to a more appropiate section. 

It is coming next week on the 4th of February.



Credits goes to OrganicDinosaur for the translation:



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yes, that's the new Naruto artbook collection that's releasing on Feb 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I remember the last artbook came out in 2009, so this one should cover from  the Kage Summit arc to the end in terms the covers that showed up in WSJ and the spreads.

EDIT:


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 27, 2015)

All I can say is that certainly isn't a very attractive illo of Hokage Naruto!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 27, 2015)

JP blogger transcribed it and filled out missing kanji for me:



> 壮大な物語の後半を彩った


The second half of the magnificent story coloured. 



> 約７０点以上のイラストを収録！！


Compilation ~70+ illustrations!!



> さらに豪華企画も満載！！


Moreover, also fully loaded with wonderful plans!!

* 企画= plan, project, or design. Not sure if it means that the book is planned out well, or if it's plans/designs for new or old stuff. This is a takL question, I am not sure. Ignore this part until another translator looks at it.



> ○岸本斉史先生?アメージング・スパイダーマン２プロデューサーアヴィ・アラビド氏 特別対談！！


Masashi Kishimoto Sensei x The Amazing SpiderMan 2 producer: Avi Arad special interview!!

* Yeah, so I think it's the reprint of the old interview between the two of them, as mentioned above. 



> ○岸本先生によるベスト１０イラスト解説！！


Kishimoto-sensei, commentary/explanation on his 10 best illustrations!!



> ○初版限定！JCシール！！


Limited first edition! JC seal/sticker!!



> ○「ナルトとサスケ」＆「THE LAST NARUTO THE MOVIE」スペシャルポスター


[Naruto and Sasuke] & [The Last NARUTO THE MOVIE] Special Poster.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 27, 2015)

Nardo looks like weird as fuck there.




But I'm excited for the content.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 27, 2015)

Is he supposed to be the same Hokage Naruto from chapter 700? he looks like they went back in time even before The Last:/ it just looks...Uh please do better in looking older in the future mini series and illustrations


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 27, 2015)

without the headband adult nardo hair looks good. . still wish i was gutzy tho


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 27, 2015)

I knew Naruto being good looking was too good to be true.

Got to be the most unflattering art of him ever. Still interested in the seeing the art book though.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 27, 2015)

My wallet is ready


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 27, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> without the headband adult nardo hair looks good. . still wish i was gutzy tho



Wow, I forgot that conceptualization of adult Naruto existed.

And we got that shyte in The Last and chapter 700?

What the fuck happened


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 27, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> My wallet is ready



Same here--but your avy should have been the cover art. Captures the essence of the handsome devil that is our Orange Hokage!!


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 27, 2015)

kewl beans.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 27, 2015)

Chapter 700 Naruto was good, he looked his age. I don't like to complain so i'll get over it. It's honestly not bad just wish he looked older, i'm no artist anyway, it might be hard  to draw him as an adult or its just the face he is making.

Definitely would like to see the new illustrations for the artbook!


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 27, 2015)

got DAMN he looks ugly as shit

did he suddenly turn into a 50 year old?


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy shit. The fuck happened to Naruto?  He looks ugly as shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 27, 2015)

I wholeheartedly disagree that he looks as _bad_ as you are all saying. Personally and this is gonna be an unpopular opinion which I don't care, I was never a big fan of the look he had while reading Jiraiya's story. Gutsy Ninja looked nothing like Naruto to me.

So I am glad Kishimoto went for something different and to distinct him from his dad as hew grew up. Wouldn't have minded if his Part II hair style remained but this one isn't horrible. 

About the artbook I predict we'll get the drawing that was used in Jump Festa to promote this year's Naruto Exhibition plus the NaruHina and SasuSaku family portraits should also be inside. Same goes for the The Last's Retsu no Sho cover.


----------



## TRN (Jan 27, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree that he looks as _bad_ as you are all saying. Personally and this is gonna be an unpopular opinion which I don't care, I was never a big fan of the look he had while reading Jiraiya's story. Gutsy Ninja looked nothing like Naruto to me.
> 
> So I am glad Kishimoto went for something different and to distinct him from his dad as hew grew up. Wouldn't have minded if his Part II hair style remained but this one isn't horrible.
> 
> About the artbook I predict we'll get the drawing that was used in Jump Festa to promote this year's Naruto Exhibition plus the NaruHina and SasuSaku family portraits should also be inside. Same goes for the The Last's Retsu no Sho cover.



I think he look awesome too


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 27, 2015)

Where is the Sasuke page?


----------



## Njaa (Jan 27, 2015)

He looks like Mario.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 27, 2015)

I never said he looked bad, i liked his older look in 700. You're not the only one I'm happy he didn't go with the gutsy ninja look, i like Naruto's manly look. it's just the art cover and that's only a sample size i might like it better in Higher quality.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 27, 2015)

Njaa said:


> He looks like Mario.



I hope its foreshadowing that Kishimoto is going to be working on Mario


----------



## Zef (Jan 27, 2015)

Was it necessary to show him winking?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 27, 2015)

Adult Naruto looks like an Ayran gang leader


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 27, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree that he looks as _bad_ as you are all saying. Personally and this is gonna be an unpopular opinion which I don't care, I was never a big fan of the look he had while reading Jiraiya's story. Gutsy Ninja looked nothing like Naruto to me.
> 
> So I am glad Kishimoto went for something different and to distinct him from his dad as hew grew up. Wouldn't have minded if his Part II hair style remained but this one isn't horrible.
> 
> About the artbook I predict we'll get the drawing that was used in Jump Festa to promote this year's Naruto Exhibition plus the NaruHina and SasuSaku family portraits should also be inside. Same goes for the The Last's Retsu no Sho cover.



His epilogue look is actually pretty decent in my opinion. It's just the expression he has in this particular artwork. It just doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Klue (Jan 27, 2015)

Artbook?

LAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMEEE!!


When is the Fanbook set to drop?


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 27, 2015)

He's fucking winking and scrunching up his face. 

Ofc he doesn't look pretty , even the most good looking person in the world wont look like a hot plate if their making funny faces. I personally think it's a nod to Jiraiya's poses.

Not everyone can just make the "Look at me, I'm fucking handsome" face  all day like the Uchiha trio of Sasuke, Itachi and Madara.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 27, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Wow, I forgot that conceptualization of adult Naruto existed.
> 
> And we got that shyte in The Last and chapter 700?
> 
> What the fuck happened



Guy in cover is worst scumbag, guy of gutsy ninja was adult naruto.


----------



## Zef (Jan 27, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Guy in cover is worst scumbag, guy of gutsy ninja was adult naruto.



How is he a scumbag? Because he doesn't love Sakura?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 27, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Guy in cover is worst scumbag, guy of gutsy ninja was adult naruto.





Could you explain your reason as to why you consider him the worst scumbag? I'm just curious to know.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Guy in cover is worst scumbag, guy of gutsy ninja was adult naruto.



I didn't end up with a girl I had a crush on when I was 12 guess I'm a scumbag too


----------



## Kyu (Jan 27, 2015)

Reminds me of one of those goofy faces part 1 Naruto made.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2015)

nice cover how was naruto a scumbag. funny


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 27, 2015)

Njaa said:


> He looks like Mario.



Kinda--which to me isn't a plus.  He actually appears younger than in 700 and has lost the stronger jaw seen in that chapter (and the lips are too defined--almost looks like Kishi was going for a semi-realistic look). Usually Naruto looks cute when he gives one of his sassy winks, but here he just looks weird. 

I look forward to the artwork within, though. Should be some good stuff. 

Naruto, btw, appears to be a happy, fulfilled man with a loving family.  That makes me happy, too.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 27, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Guy in cover is worst scumbag, guy of gutsy ninja was adult naruto.





Jesus Christ you are just refusing to let go at this point


----------



## Raniero (Jan 28, 2015)

His face reminds me of Kishimoto's older Naruto art.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2015)

Njaa said:


> He looks like Mario.



Wat.  No, that's Yondaime Kazekage.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 28, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Could you explain your reason as to why you consider him the worst scumbag? I'm just curious to know.



Didnt fuck the " girl"-failed at life.

He?s giving us his back looking at Konoha in the volume cover?

SCUMBAG

Old Naruto would be his old goofy self!!!!!

Is winking, and making goofy smiles?

SCUMBAG!!!!!
yOU ARE NOT GUTSY NIN AND YOU DID NOT MARRY YOUR MOM-clone


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> Was it necessary to show him winking?



He's not winking, he's doing that weird one eye close thing that Kankuro and Chouji used to do.

Actually Chouji did it in 700.


----------



## Mashimeshi (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, I'm not actually looking forward for the new artbook but I'm still hoping it will exceed my expectation. I don't really like Naruto's latest design although it's more fitting than to make him looked like a teenage hokage.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been warming up to Naruto's short hair design. Definitely takes some getting used to, but I kinda like it. At the very least it keeps him from being a Minato clone.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2015)

Naruto looks just fine, still waiting on bigger version, and lol NS trolls already?


----------



## mayumi (Jan 28, 2015)

Sora said:


> I didn't end up with a girl I had a crush on when I was 12 guess I'm a scumbag too



But a a girl who changes her mind and leaves her 6 year old crush is a terrible woman.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 28, 2015)

mayumi said:


> But a a girl who changes her mind and leaves her 6 year old crush is a terrible woman.



No, what Kishimoto meant is that if Sakura changed her mind during Pain's arc about Naruto because he saved the village and looked cool she would have been seen as a terrible woman that only cared about appearance.

In fact, until that point he was planning her to fall in love with Naruto in order to give her more popularity (that guy was desperate). But as Hinata loved him from the very beggining he finally decided that it was unfair.


----------



## Zef (Jan 28, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> No, what Kishimoto meant is that if Sakura changed her mind during Pain's arc about Naruto because he saved the village and looked cool she would have been seen as a terrible woman that only cared about appearance.
> 
> In fact, until that point he was planning her to fall in love with Naruto in order to give her more popularity (that guy was desperate). But as Hinata loved him from the very beggining he finally decided that it was unfair.


Someone who doesn't take Kishi's interviews out of context.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 28, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> *In fact, until that point he was planning her to fall in love with Naruto in order to give her more popularity (that guy was desperate)*. But as Hinata loved him from the very beggining he finally decided that it was unfair.


No he wasn't. He only "considered" it, but the couples were already decided by then. Not even sure where the popularity thing came from.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 28, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree that he looks as _bad_ as you are all saying. Personally and this is gonna be an unpopular opinion which I don't care, I was never a big fan of the look he had while reading Jiraiya's story. Gutsy Ninja looked nothing like Naruto to me.
> 
> So I am glad Kishimoto went for something different and to distinct him from his dad as hew grew up. Wouldn't have minded if his Part II hair style remained but this one isn't horrible.
> 
> About the artbook I predict we'll get the drawing that was used in Jump Festa to promote this year's Naruto Exhibition plus the NaruHina and SasuSaku family portraits should also be inside. Same goes for the The Last's Retsu no Sho cover.



I prefer short hair over gutsy look too, but he looks terrible in the cover.

I mean, he looked hot nice in 700



yeah yeah different expression, but his face still looks weird. I think it's the coloring.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> No he wasn't. He only "considered" it, but the couples were already decided by then. Not even sure where the popularity thing came from.



 From one of his glorious interviews . He "considered briefly"   out of desperation, as he didnt know what to do to make Sakura more popular, yes, and one can almost see the "nawwwww forget it" as soon as part 2 Sasuke reappears, Sakur has her gigantic gazing panel and the Penis arc ends.. Couples were plainly decided from the moment Sakura ended part one confessing to oops wrong boy and Hinata being the one watching  Naruto go.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Not even sure where the popularity thing came from.



From another interview where Kishimoto admited that Sakura is his favourite female character and that he couldn't understand why Hinata was loved by the fans while the heroine received that much hate.

He admitted using a Hollywood star as a model for Sakura in order to make her look more beautiful and that pretty much every decition involving her was taken so the audience would preffer her over characters that only appeared a couple of times (Hinata?) in the story

He was so frustrated that during Shippuden he even thought about changing the heroine.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 28, 2015)

I feel like I'm one of the few that actually likes short-haired Naruto. Least he didn't become a Minato clone. 



LadyTenTen said:


> From another interview where Kishimoto admited that Sakura is his favourite female character and that he couldn't understand why Hinata was loved by the fans while the heroine received that much hate.
> 
> He admitted using a Hollywood star as a model for Sakura in order to make her look more beautiful and that pretty much every decition involving her was taken so the audience would preffer her over characters that only appeared a couple of times (Hinata?) in the story
> 
> He was so frustrated that during Shippuden he even thought about changing the heroine.


Okay, I know all this, but where does making her fall in love with Naruto to gain popularity come from?


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 28, 2015)

> He admitted using a Hollywood star as a model for Sakura in order to make her look more beautiful



should have tried to make her a better character instead.she probably wouldn't have those haters.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 28, 2015)

Raniero said:


> I feel like I'm one of the few that actually likes short-haired Naruto. Least he didn't become a Minato clone.
> 
> 
> Okay, I know all this, but where does making her fall in love with Naruto to gain popularity come from?



It's pop-corn time!!!!

> Desperate for making Sakura loved by the fans and a perfect heroine
> Doesn't understand why Hinata is more popular than her
> Spends part II ignoring NaruHina developement so he can add NaruSaku
> Admits that during part II he thought about Sakura falling for Naruto
> Pain arc
> Can't make Sakura fall for Naruto because that would make her look as a terrible woman
> Starts believing that he should change the heroine
> NaruHina moment + sacrifice for love 
> "meh" my heroine is Sakura, whatever
> Hinata gets ignored again and so NaruHina gets no developement
> Kishimoto kills Neji because he doesn't know what to do about NaruHina (wasted a lot of panel-time with Naruto/Sakura in order to make her likeable)
> "Yeah, sorry" moment
> Everything goes back to normal (part I pairings), f%ck part II (XD)


----------



## Corvida (Jan 28, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> It's pop-corn time!!!!
> 
> > Desperate for making Sakura loved by the fans and a perfect heroine
> > Doesn't understand why Hinata is more popular than her
> ...



It?s not that "everything "went back to normal"....the sad fact is that nothing advanced in part 2, and that  nothingmeans  romantic  narsak.

Hinata got her confession and her handholding to at least get used later, Sakura got her second confession and her future romantic  recognition.
Pairings go as intended from part One- Does fuck romantic narsak means fuck part 2?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 28, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Pairings go as intended from part One- Does fuck romantic narsak means fuck part 2?



That was suppose to be a lame joke regarding what I've read in some NaruSaku forums about their developement in part II (the "XD" was missing, I'll add it know), you shouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 28, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> That was suppose to be a lame joke regarding what I've read in some NaruSaku forums about their developement in part II (the "XD" was missing, I'll add it know), you shouldn't take it seriously.



Naw,  I?m  sorry about my autopilot tirade becasue I know the " Why yu develop the red herring moar than the intended, Kishi?" by heart now. so consider that my response to it in general direction


Mistaking  animu  fillers as the red herring per se is nothing new,and there went the developementz.

As Kishi?s malevolent and trollish  cold blood in speaking  openly about his tought process during his interviews.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jan 28, 2015)

Naruto is soooo ugly.


----------



## TRN (Jan 28, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Naruto is soooo ugly.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 28, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> without the headband adult nardo hair looks good. . still wish i was gutzy tho



And we get this "I just wanna impressed ded Obito senpai" look.......


----------



## TRN (Jan 28, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> And we get this "I just wanna impressed ded Obito senpai" look.......





he look to feminine like that	

I guess in asian:  Feminine Males = Badass


----------



## Di Maria (Jan 28, 2015)

Da fck happened to his face?

Dude gets uglier every timeskip


----------



## U7UMAKI (Jan 28, 2015)

Man, Naruto looks fcked up in that pic

Kishi should at least try and give a shit on how he draws Naruto, giving too much attention to the Uchihas and not the main character


----------



## gershwin (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## U7UMAKI (Jan 28, 2015)

^^ Lel now he looks like a baby faced mafia


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow the book is biiiiig 

Sorry Kishi adult Naruto is drawn weirdly this time...


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 28, 2015)

TRN said:


> he look to feminine like that
> 
> I guess in asian:  Feminine Males = Badass


----------



## Hiatus (Jan 28, 2015)

This thread so far:

>"Naruto looks weird"
>"NaruSaku was never meant to happen. Fuck NaruSaku"
>"Naruto should have long hair"
>"Naruto should have short hair"



I actually don't find the cover that bad. I miss Naruto looking like a mischievous punk. Feels like Kishi wanted to bring him back to his roots somehow. His lips look a little awkward though, not like how Kishi usually does them. Or maybe it's just cause it's in colour.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd take a Minato look-alike over an Obito look-alike any day of the week


----------



## Rosi (Jan 28, 2015)

TRN said:


> he look to feminine like that
> 
> I guess in asian:  Feminine Males = Badass



It goes quite well with how Naruto looked in part 2. He looked bishie enough. But I'm alright with his 700 look too. Trying to take after the "coolest", although the original is still much better 



Wow it's pretty big. Scan this shit already


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2015)

goddamn, a close up on naruto in that cover makes him look like an old geezer 

like he is in his 40s....... i dont like that


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 28, 2015)

I predict Sasuke on the back of the book


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 28, 2015)

ITS HEEEEEERRRE 

I care less and less about this series after that ending, but I still love the man's art. Definite buy.

The cover looks badass.


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2015)

he does look a little odd...


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2015)

TRN said:


> he look to feminine like that
> 
> I guess in asian:  Feminine Males = Badass



the correct term you're looking for is bi-shounen and I agree, Naruto also looks far better with the buzz.


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2015)

idk what is the problem with new japan's looks?

and taking some headshots of what seems to be as popstars/actors overgeneralizing their looks as the go to japanese worker is too many levels of stupid. 

you should be better than this narutoss


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2015)

It is the facial expression. Cover up half of his face and see for yourself.


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It is the facial expression. Cover up half of his face and see for yourself.



the artbook cover?

well.... i will try it 

i dont see anything


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 28, 2015)

Was about to order before but don't fancy paying 18 pound delivery...  ridiculous.

Silly question probably, but I don't really keep up with art books, is it going to feature any new artwork? Or is it all older ones?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> Was about to order before but don't fancy paying 18 pound delivery...  ridiculous.
> 
> Silly question probably, but I don't really keep up with art books, is it going to feature any new artwork? Or is it all older ones?



the artbooks has new content and is probably pretty big since it was a long time since the last one and ?18 just for delivery?


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 28, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> the artbooks has new content and is probably pretty big since it was a long time since the last one and ?18 just for delivery?



Ah okay thanks, and yeah, think I will just wait a bit longer or find somewhere else.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 28, 2015)

He looks goofy as hell.

But hey, that's Naruto for you.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 28, 2015)

I think Kishimoto alternates between a blue and yellow rasengan every time he draws it.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 28, 2015)

^It's the younger Naruto(s) doing it so that might be the reason why it's blue

Don't understand what was the point of changing the color of it in the movie/as he grew older though, or why.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 28, 2015)

> Masashi Kishimoto Sensei x The Amazing SpiderMan 2 producer: Avi Arad special interview!!



I hope it isn't what I think it means


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 28, 2015)

WELP IT WAS NICE HOPING SOMETHING DECENT MIGHT COME OUT OF THIS LIVE ADAPTION FOR ABOUT  SEVEN SECONDS


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 28, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> ^It's the younger Naruto(s) doing it so that might be the reason why it's blue
> 
> Don't understand what was the point of changing the color of it in the movie/as he grew older though, or why.


There is no in-universe explanation or an attempt at one.
Kishi illustrated it as yellow because Naruto's chakra is yellow but after seeing the anime, Kishi liked the blue version and began using both colors in his art.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 28, 2015)

The avi arad interview is really long ago... lol


----------



## kire (Jan 28, 2015)

I just dont like the shortness of narutos hair..but I would still get this book.

There better be some sasu-candy in there..


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 28, 2015)

kire said:


> I just dont like the shortness of narutos hair..but I would still get this book.
> 
> There better be some sasu-candy in there..



You should make an Artbook :33


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> There is no in-universe explanation or an attempt at one.
> Kishi illustrated it as yellow because Naruto's chakra is yellow but after seeing the anime, Kishi liked the blue version and began using both colors in his art.



pretty much this but it's canon colour is yellow. It was a nice addition to The Last.


----------



## Cereza (Jan 29, 2015)

Im seriously dissapoint , you can't have your main character looking this ugly  
he needs to grow some hair 


It's funny how this thread is just people bitching at nardo's look


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> Was about to order before but don't fancy paying 18 pound delivery...  ridiculous.
> 
> Silly question probably, but I don't really keep up with art books, is it going to feature any new artwork? Or is it all older ones?


i heard it has 70 pages and most of it is covers. 

however, i am not sure about  that one nad i hope it is wrong 



Vaatu said:


> There is no in-universe explanation or an attempt at one.
> Kishi illustrated it as yellow because Naruto's chakra is yellow but after seeing the anime, Kishi liked the blue version and began using both colors in his art.



kind of like itachis yellow susano'o. the anime used  a red version for it and kishi made every susano'o havw a  unique if i remember right like sasuke having a  purple one and madara red?  there really was no reason given to those color differences. 

however,   considering kishi "tried" to give an explanation to the various designs of the MS as with sasuke/madara, maybe he had something in mind at the start with those color differences but didn't continue on it. i mean,  naruto has  yellow chakra and itachi has a yellow susano'o so maybe  it meant something in kishi's head but dropped the idea.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> kind of like itachis yellow susano'o. the anime used  a red version for it and kishi made every susano'o havw a  unique if i remember right like sasuke having a  purple one and madara red?


Madara's is . It was red in a fanart volume cover.

It goes back to everyone's chakra being different colors.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Madara's is . It was red in a fanart volume cover.
> 
> It goes back to everyone's chakra being different colors.



i wonder if kishi originally wanted to do a green lantern like thing where each color has different powers and such XD

wonder if sakura has pink chakra but has the most the powerful type of chakra cause it is pink


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2015)

naruto lost his foxyness


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 30, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> There is no in-universe explanation or an attempt at one.
> Kishi illustrated it as yellow because Naruto's chakra is yellow but after seeing the anime, Kishi liked the blue version and began using both colors in his art.



As good an explanation as any I suppose.

It's not like it matters but I still think it's odd that Pierrot changed the color to Orange/Yellow in the movie when it has always been blue in the anime.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## heartsutra (Jan 30, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


>



I hope these are just the boring obvious pages.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 30, 2015)

Are these from the artbook?


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 30, 2015)

^ From those angles it looks like Sasuke's trying to pull Naruto off of him by his ear.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2015)

Those aren't from the artbook. It's more related to volume 72


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks! 10 char


----------



## Therealbosss (Jan 30, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I hope these are just the boring obvious pages.



These are from the new art book? But it's old pics why he put them in the art book?
I'm disappointed


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 30, 2015)

Therealbosss said:


> These are from the new art book? But it's old pics why he put them in the art book?
> I'm disappointed



Well, the artbook is in A4 format & of higher quality, I think.
I think it's cool for them to include some of the old work.

It's all about balance.
Let's not jump to conclusions and patiently wait for the artbook to arrive


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the first two art books and they generally are composed of cover art and other illos that Kishi has previously produced for publications. There is commentary on the artwork included. Art book one actually includes an interview with Kishi and a pictoral of how he creates an illustration. I expect the third art book to be similar in nature.


----------



## Therealbosss (Jan 30, 2015)

I think it will be like that : just 2 new pics from the chap 700 and 
The other is just old one from part 1 and especially from part 2 
Just in high quality.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, they are very high quality. Wonder if there will be any of his The Last illos included (or if those will be kept for a special book of movie illos).


----------



## Zef (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm seeing things on tumblr......



Where is this from?


Someone tagged that #spoiler

And this has to do with Volume 72


But it's nothing really new.


----------



## Addy (Jan 31, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm seeing things on tumblr......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, seeing sasuke smiling is unnerving to say the least 

i think i saw that cover before


----------



## meiton (Jan 31, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm seeing things on tumblr......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't think that's anything new; i did some research and it's from this thing called "Naruto Jinraiden" and i think that's a sasuke novel?? idk i'm not really sure


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 31, 2015)

That Sasuke and Itachi picture if from the Sasuke Jinraiden novel from 2012. It's the colour image on the first page of the novel. It's not new and has nothing to do with vol 72.

Eagerly awaiting amazon.jp to respond to my inquiry. ;__;';~~ I hope they will ship with at least the Sasuke and Naruto illustration. 

Bah. Someone needs a clean picture of the Kishimoto thank you message on that Sasuke and Naruto picture. I can only read half of for now.  ):<


----------



## gershwin (Jan 31, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Bah. Someone needs a clean picture of the Kishimoto thank you message on that Sasuke and Naruto picture. I can only read half of for now.  ):<


Here too? though its hardly better

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 31, 2015)

More Sasuke with mismatched eyes yeey.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I predict Sasuke on the back of the book


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

Madara-light     awesome

imo, Kishi did a better job here than on the frontcover. Naruto looks very weird there.



I'm wondering if I should spend 25? on this artbook. I guess I'll wait if there is even more new content(like family pics, etc), not just rehash of old covers.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke on the back cover, just like the new databook. Great picture


----------



## sugarmaple (Feb 2, 2015)

This artbook now gets pretty interesting


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

discount madara 

damn, can't believe he is the same age as naruto


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Madara-light     awesome
> 
> imo, Kishi did a better job here than on the frontcover. Naruto looks very weird there.
> 
> ...




wait until you can walk into the store and skim through it? 
Or are you pondering if you should order from Japan?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> wait until you can walk into the store and skim through it?
> Or are you pondering if you should order from Japan?



yeah, from amazon.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> discount madara
> 
> damn, can't believe he is the same age as naruto


I agree.
Naruto is still babyfaced and looks 15, while Sasuke looks 40 WTH HAPPENED TO HIM.
Even his smile is sad and depressed poor Sasuke.

AND WHY HE IS MAKING A DUCK FACE?


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SWBQUpNeZ5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> yeah, from amazon.




My choice would've been []
That would be 11? plus shipping & you don't need to have a credit card. ^^d


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> I agree.
> Naruto is still babyfaced and looks 15, while Sasuke looks 40 WTH HAPPENED TO HIM.
> Even his smile is sad and depressed poor Sasuke.
> 
> ...



i think it's coloring


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh my Sasuke


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke lost his duckbutt hairstyle and tries to compensate with duckfaces poses...
Saske pls...you're not 16 anymore...


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

Front 

Back 

they look different than chapter 700, much weaker jawline here, makes them look younger more appealing for the kids I guess.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Front
> 
> Back
> 
> they look different than chapter 700, much weaker jawline here, makes them look younger more appealing for the kids I guess.


I agree, imo they both don't look right, both looked "manly" in 700, especially Naruto, i mean what's with that babyface i understand he wanted to bring back the goofy trademark look but it doesn't look right, he looks too young.
While for Sasuke is the opposite, he lost his fierce look and looks so old (and that duckface is simply ridicolous , Kishimoto thinks it is sexy? )


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

It doesn't bother me, it's an artbook cover, it's meant to be playful and there were some people who were complaining Hokage naruto looked too serious.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

I know, but when Kishimoto puts some effort we can notice(look at the AU covers he drew, those were really beautifully made), those cheap Naruto&Sasuke covers that should promote his artbook look like Kishimoto didn't even tried, i understand he's not used to the new designs but we know he can do it better.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 2, 2015)

ew, Sasuke looks so girly. I wonder if these pics were drawn long ago or something because they look nothing like their 700 counter parts.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2015)

damn Sasuke looks too old for his age  he looks 50


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

i like old looking characters  which is why i prefer chapter 700  naruto  but art book  sasuke


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

I think it's clear at this point Sasuke can't deactivate Rinnegan.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i like old looking characters  which is why i prefer chapter 700 sasuke but art book  sasuke


Then you should like art book Sasuke, he looks like he aged like dogs.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Vejpory said:


> Sasuke looks a lot younger than Naruto as an adult, don't lie to yourself.
> He was always the good looking type.
> 
> It's just that Naruto made a face like a retard that doesn't fit his age.
> ...



Indeed.



> who likes people who kill his parents, you will make bad thing out of everything.



I agree. Never understand why Sasuke so fond of itachi. That's dumb.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> damn Sasuke looks too old for his age  he looks 50


 wut 

Only if Tsunade`s 50


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Never understand why Sasuke so fond of itachi. That's dumb.






I find absurd it is needed to polemize about the fact that indeed Sasuke looks OLD, too OLD for a barely 30 year old (not saying that Naruto looking 15 is any better, i prefer his adult 700 look, more manly and gorgeous).


----------



## sakuraboobs (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke looks so fine!!!!


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

gershwin said:


> wut
> 
> Only if Tsunade`s 50


Isn't Tsunade 60's anyway?


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Then you should like art book Sasuke, he looks like he aged like dogs.


sorry 
i meant chapter 700 naruto and artbook sasuke


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> I think it's clear at this point Sasuke can't deactivate Rinnegan.



Why do you think that, tho?

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least in The Last, he was able to deactivate his Rinnegan.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Why do you think that, tho?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That's SP's error.

Unless Kishi draws him deactivate it, then he can't.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke reminds me of those pictures of Japanese male models with ridiculous hair.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Revy said:


> Vejpory reminds me of SusanooKakashiCanon. She's hostile a'f and hates nardo too.



I swear to God, I was just thinking of him/her!


----------



## bluemiracle (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke doesn't look like a girl or in his 50s, but I think I prefer his chapter 700 self. Same with  Naruto


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Why do you think that, tho?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Have you seen The Last?  To my understanding the only time Sasuke's face is shown is when he saves Konoha from the meteor.And even then he has Rinnegan activated.

Then there's that small chapter Kishi drew titled "The Rest" that has Sasuke on the cover, chilling while his Rinnegan is activated. The fact that epilogue Sasuke has his hair covering that eye makes it more apparent to me that it can't be deactivated.

His Rinnegan doesn't bother me though, or his hairstyle....but what happened to the man jaw?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 2, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke reminds me of those pictures of Japanese male models with ridiculous hair.



yup and like those j-pop artists.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke looks like Shun Oguri from Crows Zero.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Have you seen The Last?  To my understanding the only time Sasuke's face is shown is when he saves Konoha from the meteor.And even then he has Rinnegan activated.
> 
> Then there's that small chapter Kishi drew titled "The Rest" that has Sasuke chilling while his Rinnegan is activated. The fact that epilogue Sasuke has his hair covering that eye makes it more apparent to me that it can't be deactivated.
> 
> His Rinnegan doesn't bother me though, or his hairstyle....but what happened to the man jaw?



I did see it, just re-watched it yesterday & today tbh 
It could be a mistake by Studio Pierrot, as suggested above by @Haruka Katana, but in the end I agree, it just doesn't bother me and either way is fine. 


*Spoiler*: _chapter 700 Sauce for anyone who wants a comparison_


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Have you seen The Last?  To my understanding the only time Sasuke's face is shown is when he saves Konoha from the meteor.And even then he has Rinnegan activated.
> 
> Then there's that small chapter Kishi drew titled "The Rest" that has Sasuke on the cover, chilling while his Rinnegan is activated. The fact that epilogue Sasuke has his hair covering that eye makes it more apparent to me that it can't be deactivated.
> 
> His Rinnegan doesn't bother me though, or his hairstyle....but what happened to the man jaw?



He has his face shown twice (once when he found Hiashi and again when he saves the village from the meteor). The first time (when he finds Hiashi) it's shown his rinnegan nor his sharingan are activated. There was also a sketch (think it was a sketch) where his rinnegan wasn't activated.

Ah, here it is


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm. That's some nice sisterly bonding right there.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd actually prefer if he can deactivate his rinnengan. But Kishi hasn't drawn anything like that so...


----------



## bluemiracle (Feb 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'd actually prefer if he can deactivate his rinnengan. But Kishi hasn't drawn anything like that so...



Sasuke will be the new good looking guy with mismatched eyes


----------



## Patrick (Feb 2, 2015)

Couldn't Madara deactivate his Rinnegan as well? Or was that anime exclusive?


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't think that was part of the artbook


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 2, 2015)

always been a big fan of Naruto's Hokage look, and this cover makes me even more glad that Kishimoto didn't go with the _Gutsy Ninja_ look.


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

The Last contradicts the manga so I wouldn't use it as proof. Especially when it comes to abilities. Naruto having Kage Bunshin when protecting Hinata from those bullies being a prime example. 

OT:Hopefully this cover will quiet those who insist Sasuke is sad.


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> The Last contradicts the manga so I wouldn't use it as proof. Especially when it comes to abilities. Naruto having Kage Bunshin when protecting Hinata from those bullies being a prime example.


If I recall he used the far less advanced clone technique(bunshin jutsu) whereas the one he learns later on in the scroll is the Shadow clone (Kage Bunshin).SO it doesnt contradict the manga


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> If I recall he used the far less advanced clone technique(bunshin jutsu) whereas the one he learns later on in the scroll is the Shadow clone (Kage Bunshin).SO it doesnt contradict the manga



Ah, so he used the regular one instead of the Multi one.


----------



## Bakawaii (Feb 2, 2015)

Awesome

Actually Sasuke looks Much more younger than in 700.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm honestly not seeing how people can look at that pic of Sasuke and think he looks 50. He looks extremely young compared to what his age is implied to be (early 30s). It's probably because the jawline is different. In chapter 700 he had a much more manlier jawline.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Ah, so he used the regular one instead of the Multi one.



Naruto used shadow clone jutsu but not the more advanced and forbidden multi shadow clone jutsu (using more than one or two shadow clones can drain chakra and cause death--why it is forbidden). Kage Bunshin is not forbidden and Naruto likely knew the technique (though poorly) from his several years in the Acadamy.


----------



## Hiatus (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> If I recall he used the far less advanced clone technique(bunshin jutsu) whereas the one he learns later on in the scroll is the Shadow clone (Kage Bunshin).SO it doesnt contradict the manga




Well, considering he couldn't even produce one decent regular clone at the start of the manga, whether he used the Bunshin or the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, it still contradicts the manga. 



> Naruto used shadow clone jutsu but not the more advanced and forbidden multi shadow clone jutsu (using more than one or two shadow clones can drain chakra and cause death--why it is forbidden). Kage Bunshin is not forbidden and Naruto likely knew the technique (though poorly) from his several years in the Acadamy.




No one learns the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in the Academy. Just the regular Bunshin. Evident by how none of Naruto's peers know it. I'd need to double check, but I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin in itself that is forbidden, not just the Tajuu Kage Bunshin. 

On topic, I don't see why people comment on Sasuke looking too old in the art book, imo he looks younger on the art book cover than in the Epilogue


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 2, 2015)

Naruto's face looks swollen.  He looks like an old man who dyes his hair to keep his youthful looks. Sasuke looks fine, it's the coloring that makes him look odd.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

Hiatus said:


> Well, considering he couldn't even produce one decent regular clone at the start of the manga, whether he used the Bunshin or the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, it still contradicts the manga.



Not really, as they were simply two crappy, undersized versions instead of one crappy larger one.


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

Both Naruto, and Sasuke look younger on the Artbook. The jaws they had in 700 are non existent.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

Hiatus said:


> No one learns the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in the Academy. Just the regular Bunshin. Evident by how none of Naruto's peers know it. I'd need to double check, but I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin in itself that is forbidden, not just the Tajuu Kage Bunshin.


Other ninja (notably Kakashi) make use of the simple Kage Bunshin. It is not forbidden. The Tajuu Kage Bunshin, however, can be deadly by depleting the user's chakra and is thus a forbidden jutsu. At least that's how I recall the explanation.


> On topic, I don't see why people comment on Sasuke looking too old in the art book, imo he looks younger on the art book cover than in the Epilogue


Yeah, they both look too young and nothing like their fully adult selves as seen in 700.


----------



## Rai (Feb 2, 2015)

No preview by Shueisha.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm honestly not seeing how people can look at that pic of Sasuke and think he looks 50. He looks extremely young compared to what his age is implied to be (early 30s). It's probably because the jawline is different. In chapter 700 he had a much more manlier jawline.



Early 30 is being young.
Now look at Sasuke, he has circle under his eyes, and eyes has lost the sharp shape they had and looks dropping down.
Also his checks looks weird, but probably it's because he's doing a duck face.

What i don't understand are people(sasuke fans) saying Naruto looks old when he doesn't even look legal anymore  seriusly, looking this young isn't even good so i don't understand why they are so jealous and try to deny Kishimoto drew Naruto too young and goofy.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 2, 2015)

This back and forth about who looks better is freaking petty.


----------



## Zale (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow Naruto looks like he....drowns


----------



## Arisu (Feb 2, 2015)

I like it...


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 2, 2015)

Works for me!!


----------



## Bakawaii (Feb 2, 2015)

Naruto looks ugly and old.
Mostly in  chapter 700 drawing


I don't like him with short Hair.



I prefer both Sasuke and naruto with their normal  hair style.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> This back and forth about who looks better is freaking petty.



Indeed.

Its objectively obvious that Sasuke has always been better looking


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 2, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Its objectively obvious that Sasuke has always been better looking



I guess that's important. 


Wish his character was as good as his looks.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> I guess that's important.



Good that we agree.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 2, 2015)

Maddy lives! 

He looks arrogant and smug.  Awesome.



Narutossss said:


> Front



It might be the style chosen for the artbook. Naruto look damn fine in 700, but he looks kinda weird in this. It might be the smile that looks too... too something. Yeah, if I put my hand over the left side of his smile. It's that line that it's too much, hot damn such a line makes such a difference. I like it though, his expression is the old mishievous one. 



Hiatus said:


> Well, considering he couldn't even produce one decent regular clone at the start of the manga, whether he used the Bunshin or the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, it still contradicts the manga.
> 
> No one learns the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in the Academy. Just the regular Bunshin. Evident by how none of Naruto's peers know it. I'd need to double check, but I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin in itself that is forbidden, not just the Tajuu Kage Bunshin.



That is correct. It was in the first databook.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Wish his character was as good as his looks.


It's a good thing he has neither going for him.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like sasuke uses Sakura's lipstick.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> This back and forth about who looks better is freaking petty.


I thought it was a fight for who look worse.
And they both do, in a different way.
And that's not the character's problem since they looked fine in 700, it's Kishimoto being lazy and don't giving a crap anymore (anyway, i still prefer Naruto look, if you are an heterosexual girl that's quite normal to chose Naruto)

Sasuke has not lipstick, he's duckfacing like that girl from Game of thrones


----------



## Arisu (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like sasuke uses Sakura's lipstick.



No he doesn't


----------



## ch1p (Feb 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Sasuke has not lipstick, he's duckfacing like that girl from Game of thrones



More like, you're clueless about Kishi's artwork habbits. Naruto also has his lips darker in the artvbook cover and here's Naruto with his lips darker:

_suddenly_ has a heart attack and *violently* coughs up a LOT of blood

There's more examples of that type of thing. That's what Kishi's artwork looks like when he draws and colours them with more substance.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like sasuke uses Sakura's lipstick.



yeah, he looks like a chick here


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> More like, you're clueless about Kishi's artwork habbits. Naruto also has his lips darker in the artvbook cover and here's Naruto with his lips darker:
> 
> _suddenly_ has a heart attack and *violently* coughs up a LOT of blood
> 
> There's more examples of that type of thing. That's what Kishi's artwork looks like when he draws and colours them with more substance.


But of course, i know very well Kishimoto is the culprit of his duckface(maybe he likes duckfaces? )
Kishimoto can do beautiful works when he wants, like the AU illustrations he made in the covers, but lets be honest, he did Naruto and Sasuke very bad, he probably hasn't even checked their new designs, and those pics should promote the artbook.
He is that lazy.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke's hair is now more blue than black.

As if he was Hinata's relative but without byakugan LOL.

Though it would fit the theme of blue aligned guy and pink aligned girl(Sakura).


----------



## ch1p (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke's hair colour flunctuates between blue or black. Kakashi around grey and white. Sakura from pink pink and pink coral (yes, there's a difference ). It depends on the composition of the image. Naruto is more consistent in the shades of yellow. Then again, his design usually is the predominant of the composition. It has been like this relatively since early on.

_-Snip-_


----------



## Corvida (Feb 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Maddy lives!







More and more.





Pinkarette said:


> I thought it was a fight for who look worse.
> And they both do, in a different way.
> And that's not the character's problem since they looked fine in 700, it's Kishimoto being lazy and don't giving a crap anymore (anyway, i still prefer Naruto look, if you are an heterosexual girl that's quite normal to chose Naruto)




The fuck? Naruto looks like a retard in the art book cover-first time Kishi manages to draw part 2 him as silly as the anime manages to do at its worst-nostalgia has failed him.


----------



## Arisu (Feb 2, 2015)

I colored my prince from boredom, because I can


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

_-Snip-_


Corvida said:


> The fuck? Naruto looks like a retard in the art book cover-first time Kishi manages to draw part 2 him as silly as the anime manages to do at its worst-nostalgia has failed him.


Can you read?
I said they both looks bad.
But i would still pick Naruto because as a heterosexual girl i prefer the handsome one, not someone who looks like my aunt (Sasuke).

_-Snip-_


----------



## Corvida (Feb 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> :
> 
> 
> Can you read?
> ...



Can you see?


> I said they both looks bad.
> But i would still pick Naruto because as a heterosexual girl i prefer _the handsome one_, not someone who looks like my aunt (Sasuke).
> [



And there you sent it all to the garete, We?re not speaking about chap 700 but about the covers. And you speak about choosing the...._. what_?

_-Snip-_


----------



## bluemiracle (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like sasuke uses Sakura's lipstick.



Sasuke....and Naruto?


----------



## Sora (Feb 2, 2015)

Keep hating batman


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Can you see?
> 
> 
> And there you sent it all to the garete, We?re not speaking about chap 700 but about the covers. And you speak about choosing the...._. what_?
> ...


Emn, i seriusly don't understand what you are saying
I think you are trying to pick a fight with me because i don't like your Sasuke, right?


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 2, 2015)

I wasn't a fan of Naruto's wink originally (still not), but if you hold the book out with the front and back covers side by side they are mirroring one another's poses, so I guess Kishi wanted Naruto to have only one eye open for the Sauce's sake (oh how sweet). And since he loves that yin and yang stuff I am even more curious about the state of Sasuke's arm...


----------



## Corvida (Feb 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Emn, i seriusly don't understand what you are saying
> I think you are trying to pick a fight with me because i don't like your Sasuke, right?



No.
I want to get you to understand  that not every female in the universe has to get wet at the males-bishies or not-  despicted in manga style, specially forty-something dried up sour ones  educated in  two completely Franco belgian styles, the Herg? clear line and the Rossinski-like  ultrarealists..

Now keep on thinking Kishi excelled himself despicting Naruto as a handsome man in that cover.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 2, 2015)

Corvida said:


> No.
> I want to get you to understand  that not every female in the universe has to get wet at the males-bishies or not-  despicted in manga style, specially forty-something dried up sour ones  educated in  two completely Franco belgian styles, the Herg? clear line and the Rossinski-like  ultrarealists..
> 
> Now keep on thinking Kishi excelled himself despicting Naruto as a handsome man in that cover.


Emn, i repeat, i don't like how he drew Naruto in that cover AT ALL, but  i would still choose Naruto over Sasuke(in that cover again)
If you want to pick a fight with me because i don't chose Sasuke instead...emn...don't know what to say...go on...i suppose..


----------



## cag (Feb 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke's hair is now more blue than black.
> 
> As if he was Hinata's relative but without byakugan LOL.
> 
> Though it would fit the theme of blue aligned guy and pink aligned girl(Sakura).



It's pretty common for a black haired character to have blue highlights, it's not exactly the first time it was used for Sasuke. Hinata is a bit different, I think that in the earlier chapters her hair used to be like that too, but eventually she just became blue haired. The anime still draws her like that though.
You can see the difference in this pic:



You can see the blue-black hair on Madara, and to a lesser extent on Sasuke and Itachi, but Hinata's hair has a lighter shade of blue and unlike those characters, it remains blue even in the areas where it's not illuminated.


----------



## Kusa (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like sasuke uses Sakura's lipstick.



Sakura probably approves


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like sasuke uses Sakura's lipstick.


must have applied it on with her own lips


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Couldn't Madara deactivate his Rinnegan as well? Or was that anime exclusive?



No one has ever deactivated the Rinnegan. 

It's possible that Madara's clone wasn't created with an active Rinnegan in the first place. We don't know, never saw his eyes beforehand.


----------



## Cereza (Feb 2, 2015)

Why are people saying sasuke looks old? Are we looking at the same
Damn  picture? He looks extremaly fuckable, I'd bite those lips hard


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 2, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I colored my prince from boredom, because I can



I'm kind of concerned about the state of his remaining arm...... (I know it's not your fault, but Kishi's )


----------



## ch1p (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke's younger selves are doing Chidori in that backcover. He can't do that with only one arm.  So perhaps that's a sign he got another arm. Then again, Kishi doesn't particularly pander to 'meta'.

That's what I want to see in that mini series. Sasuke with an arm and holding his girls. Also ChoCho and a big maybe for Inojin and even less of a maybe for Naruto as Hokage (I doubt he'll put in any type of real problem like his precessors were). The rest is useless to me.


----------



## Plague (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm finally use to Naruto and Sasuke as adults. I use to not like the new hair dos, but now I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2015)

Sasuke looks like a BAMF, and naruto looks like he's matured no more dumb vacant look lol.


----------



## Milady (Feb 2, 2015)

Is sasuke wearing a lip gloss? I like it  

Naruto's looks could be a little better, like in ch. 700.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasuke has evolved into his Madara look quite well.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Feb 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke has evolved into his Madara look quite well.



Sasuke really took Madara's reappearance to heart as it was a life-changing experience for him.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 3, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I colored my prince from boredom, because I can



Looks good, but since we can't really see how his arm and sleeve go because of the cape, all I can see is this. It's the same with the original, just more apparent in this cleaned version of yours.



I think I just need more sleep


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

wait,  why is naruto using a blue rasengan on the cover?  

i hope they make a black and white versions of the covers because this one looks sick


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_ 





Sauce! this happened 
Sauce!


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Promising-look at the contrast in those lil faces. So familiar.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that eye crossed Naruto i spotted? 
Kishimoto won't have my money for that artbook, as a Naruto fangirl i feel insulted :thisshit


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 

why does naruto have a herp derp eyes? 

and salad........... that cocky worthless uchiha 

and lol, sasuke is the only one not making an expression? XD


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> why does naruto have a herp derp eyes?
> 
> and salad........... that cocky worthless uchiha



You must admit she got his dad?s  "so tired of your shit Nardo-Bolt-Addy" to a T.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor Himawari 

completely irrelevant


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> You must admit she got his dad?s  "so tired of your shit Nardo-Bolt-Addy" to a T.



yeah, she got jelly sasuke's look. 

all being jelly of me, naruto, and burito


----------



## TRN (Feb 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> You must admit she got his dad?s  "so tired of your shit Nardo-Bolt-Addy" to a T.





Addy said:


> yeah, she got jelly sasuke's look.
> 
> all being jelly of me, naruto, and burito




Which is funny cause bolt doesn't even know who sarada is 


That Bolt


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

TRN said:


> Which is funny cause bolt doesn't even know who sarada is
> 
> 
> That Bolt



and she stalks like hinata........ what if she is half hyuuga?


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, she got jelly sasuke's look.
> 
> all being jelly of me, naruto, and burito



Nope-she got the " Are you like this naturally or do you train for it" Sasuke?s scowling look TM.  All concentrated specially on you and on Burrito.





Rosi said:


> poor Himawari
> 
> completely irrelevant



But she?s adorable-and will have  her family time panels


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Nope-she got the " Are you like this naturally or do you train for it" Sasuke?s scowling look TM.  All concentrated specially on you and on Burrito.



no, tsundere look she has


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, tsundere look she has




Ooooooooooh lets hope so. Like father, like nena.

Burrito will be shannaro- smashed ad infiitum and Salad chan wili get all the panels needed and even wake sharingan with lub frustration.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed … why is there no Sakura?


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I just noticed … why is there no Sakura?



 She?s chilling with Hinata while Kishi tries to re-paralol Sasuke and Naruto wiht their babies.

The series would always be concentrated in the kids so .....
Why do you think I reacted like that in The Last?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

Also this:



Rosi said:


> poor Himawari
> 
> completely irrelevant



 they're fueling BurritoSalad
Oh no. No. Let's not go there. Let's not start discussing ships 

Would've love to see Saku, other than that, not complaining


----------



## Raniero (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I just noticed ? why is there no Sakura?


Because it's meant to be a parallel between Naruto and Sasuke and their children

Sakura really has no place there


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, she has daddy's "I'm really getting tired of your shit" look. Meaning she has his temper too. 

As for Himawari, I'm half expecting her to be a Sarada fangirl. 

Hima: Sarada-neechan. 
Boruto: What’s so great about her?


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Ooooooooooh lets hope so. Like father, like nena.
> 
> Burrito will be shannaro- smashed ad infiitum and Salad chan wili get all the panels needed and even *wake sharingan *with lub frustration.



only the sharingan and nothing else


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> only the sharingan and nothing else



Exactly. 

Happily, ecah and one of her lub punches obliterates rennigan Itachi jr   more and more into ff net.

Unless..............................................


----------



## Succubus (Feb 3, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Adult Naruto looks like an Ayran gang leader



gladly I'm not the only one notice that  he looks like perfect nazist.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke looks so good!!!  and Sarada  just a beauty!!!


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Happily, ecah and one of her lub punches obliterates rennigan Itachi jr   more and more into ff net.
> 
> Unless..............................................



beh, her sharingan will improve her cooking skills. honestly, expecting salad to do more than preparing salad as a side dish for burito is ludicrous at best


----------



## mayumi (Feb 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> poor Himawari
> 
> completely irrelevant



So is Sakura and Hinata it seems. Only the Dad's matter.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> beh, her sharingan will improve her cooking skills. honestly, expecting salad to do more than preparing salad as a side dish for burito is ludicrous at best



Exactly-and it?s WONDERFUL!!

Now I?m fully expecting sharingan  salad salads  for times to come and it?s much, much more than I was expecting for

Unless......................................


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto + Boruto/Sauce + Sarada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is himawari?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I just noticed ? why is there no Sakura?





Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is himawari?



Why are people asking stupid questions?


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where is himawari?



favoritism will make her evil


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> You must admit she got his dad?s  "so tired of your shit Nardo-Bolt-Addy" to a *T*.



This is like my batsignal.  What's up?


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> This is like my batsignal.  What's up?



I celebrate a budding paralelled

Addy laments ovaries

That?s all.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> This is like my batsignal.  What's up?



corvy being craycray again :/


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 3, 2015)

Bikko said:


> gladly I'm not the only one notice that  he looks like perfect nazist.



All I see is a good natured, good looking blue eyed blond.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why are people asking stupid questions?



I asked because I thought it would've been good to include Sakura as she's
1. Sarada's mom
2. Member of Team 7 and
3. Supposed to be the (only) female lead

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Hexa (Feb 3, 2015)

Parallels.

The character art looks pretty good, though.


----------



## Pinkarette (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I asked because I thought it would've been good to include Sakura as she's
> 1. Sarada's mom
> 2. Member of Team 7 and
> 3. Supposed to be the (only) female lead
> ...


Yes, in fact it's a really good question, i wonder why Kishi has not included the queen
The picture would have been perfect, Naruto/Bolt and Sasuke(with Sakura licking his ear) and Salad- 
I don't know, it feels so weird without a SS makeout session-
After all Sakura is the only female lead!
I suggest to write a complain to Kishimoto(so he can wipe his ass with it  )


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Yes, in fact it's a really good question, i wonder why Kishi has not included the queen
> The picture would have been perfect, Naruto/Bolt and Sasuke(with Sakura licking his ear) and Salad-
> I don't know, it feels so weird without a SS makeout session-
> After all Sakura is the only female lead!
> I suggest to write a complain to Kishimoto(so he can wipe his ass with it  )



Tsk Tsk Platerading much ?

Kishi?s  ass is not that kind of ass.


----------



## OldMonkey (Feb 3, 2015)

The picture shows :

- The 2 main characters from Naruto serie.
- The 2 main characters from Boruto (i guess) serie.

Parallels. Nothing to bitch about.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why are people asking stupid questions?


I know why she wasn't included. 

Hopefully, she's relevant in the mini-series.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> The picture shows :
> 
> - The 2 main characters from Naruto serie.
> - The 2 main characters from Boruto (i guess) serie.
> ...



you were prepared to bitch about it


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

the return of naruto's square jaw.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 3, 2015)

Is that Kishi or fan made?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

it's kishimoto.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 3, 2015)

One thing I hope is that this New Era stuff isn't just meaningless hype from Kishi, he's going to great lengths to hype Boruto and Sarada , I hope we get more than a couple months worth of development from this mini.

Still have hope that the anime continuing will be a spiritual part 3 featuring Boruto and Sarada as main characters.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

great lengths to hype sarada? bruh she's only been on 2 sketches since chapter 700.


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> great lengths to hype sarada? bruh she's only been on 2 sketches since chapter 700.



Which is more than any of the other next gen kids if we exclude Boruto.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> great lengths to hype sarada? bruh she's only been on 2 sketches since chapter 700.



I have bad news for you, my pal

She has been paralolled again, both with Burrito and with the  all sacred sasnar,
Alea Iacta est.


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 3, 2015)

Hiatus said:


> No one learns the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in the Academy. Just the regular Bunshin.


no you're wrong.Naruto knew how to use it but couldn't use it properly.



> Evident by how none of Naruto's peers know it. I'd need to double check, but I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin in itself that is forbidden, not just the Tajuu Kage Bunshin.



again you're wrong.Tajuu kage Bunshin is a kinjutsu.kage Bunshin isn't a kinjutsu.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

People have the physical artbook already. I saw some pictures on Japanese blogs. We're just waiting on camera shots of it, or someone on Baidu to scan. 

Someone on Baidu said that they would by tonight/tomorrow, it's  up to them to deliver though.

I tweeted a few people asking for pictures of anything new  We'll see if they respond~


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

OD, we are counting on soldier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

Is kishi going to put his commons in the scans/panels ??
I believe I read something along those lines, but I cant remember for some reason! O_O


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> People have the physical artbook already. I saw some pictures on Japanese blogs. We're just waiting on camera shots of it, or someone on Baidu to scan.
> 
> Someone on Baidu said that they would by tonight/tomorrow, it's  up to them to deliver though.
> 
> I tweeted a few people asking for pictures of anything new  We'll see if they respond~



Can't wait.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Is kishi going to put his commons in the scans/panels ??
> I believe I read something along those lines, but I cant remember for some reason! O_O



There are going to be Kishi comments on his 10 best illustrations. Not comments on every single artwork in the book.

lol yeah, I'm waiting. It's 6AM tokyo time. I'm sure no one is that dedicated to wake up and scan their artbook right now haha~~


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope there's some new art and not just rehashes of old art covers we've gotten.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 3, 2015)

Pinkarette posts in this thread legit gave me all types of cancer.

Anyway naruto looks weird and funny kishimoto made him too grown in 700 to try and do this goofy type stuff now.

Sasuke looks like how i would expect him too but he looks a lot less "hardened" than in chapter 700. Probably cause he isn't looking stoic and his chin looks softer in this artbook drawing.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I hope there's some new art and not just rehashes of old art covers we've gotten.



There's going to be majority old art though. Artbook says that it covers 2009 until now. Somewhere in there, there might be new ones~~

Plus...there's the Naruto and Sasuke poster from the Last as a bonus in the artbook. I hope it's new artwork for that

Just wishing thinking though, probably.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 3, 2015)

Heads up guys, I saw the artbook. It has nothing new. 
Winner of the illustration goes to............

*Spoiler*: __ 






I don't like this illustration that much 



Picture is not mine.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Heads up guys, I saw the artbook. It has nothing new.
> Winner of the illustration goes to............
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



But where? I haven't found more pictures or scans of it yet. OTL

What's the special poster in the artbook?~ Was it recycled from the movie promos?


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

Useless Artbook? Not even surprised after that useless Databook. 

Shit isn't even in color. :rofl


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 3, 2015)

Someone at my source happened to own it, but she only posts pictures she bothered to post. 

I don't have the time to post it all here either, since some are really close shots, but they're all illustrations we've seen before. She never mentioned anything about a poster. So Idk about that, maybe she's not interested. 


Zef said:


> Useless Artbook? Not surprised after that useless Databook.
> 
> Shit isn't even in color. :rofl


Oh the announced winner section is in B and W , the rest of the illustration are in color.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm scrolling through yahoo.jp's realtime search and I keep seeing people with pictures of it on their beds, etc.

like this:



It's a great haul...but someone should open it 

I saw a few tweets that said it was already sold out at the store that they went to.


----------



## spiritmight (Feb 3, 2015)

Why were people expecting new art in the Artbook?

The Artbooks were always reprintings of Kishi's color spreads 


I think some of you are having Naruto withdrawl

BAAWWW NEW CONTENT


----------



## Hexa (Feb 3, 2015)

The last artbook had a spread of the bijuu and their (former) jinchuuriki.  It was the first time we saw some of the tailed beasts.

I think that's all the last artbook had for new content, though.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

Only photos of old images so far...OTL~

Sauce:  who was crazy enough to open up a first edition artbook...



Amazon.JP is sold out, so that's why I think it's going for $40 on ebay. 

Dunno about the stock for CDJapan or YesAsia.

Yeah, we are expecting old volume covers and double spread pages with no splash text though. Completely clean images~

It's 70+ artworks starting from 2009, of course most of it will be old. 

Perhaps one or two new ones~


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2015)

Eh, that was expected.

The family pictures must be at the exhibition then.





Haruka Katana said:


> Winner of the illustration goes to............
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hell yeah  
though imo there were even better ones.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm following a Baidu thread right now who seems to be posting pictures from her own haul (not reposting pictures of someone else's artbook on her bed).

We'll see where this ends up...Hopefully OP will show what's inside ;__;';;~~


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

what if there are no new pics inside and all are old


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 4, 2015)

No family pics from JF, no money from me


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

There are pics in the preview box that I do not immediately recognise...

I spot many volume covers, the Naruto volume cover of 72.

Retsu no sho Toneri cover is also inside, I believe. I saw a clearer shot of this box earlier.



That Baidu OP didn't post more...OTL.

Back to waiting.

And staring at people on twitter who are posting pictures of their shrinkwrapped hauls from the bookstore....


----------



## Raniero (Feb 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Heads up guys, I saw the artbook. It has nothing new.
> Winner of the illustration goes to............
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Would be good, if not for Obito's bitch ass


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> No family pics from JF, no money from me



Which reminds me...I should go look at the Bolt and Salade threads on YJP and 2ch.

I'm sure if something like that happened, they'd be all over it by now. 

So I'm assuming not...

All I'm reading for now is "NARUTOイラスト集売り切れ"= Naruto Illustration Collection sold-out. There was a tweet earlier where a girl complained that she spent 20 minutes to get to the bookstore and came back empty-handed lol~


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

I see it coming: the only new parts were the covers. 

But is that backcover worth the trouble? Buy or no buy


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

Ahhhhh. Okay. I think this is what it means by the supplementary large poster. Disappointed~~

迫力のイラストをキミの部屋に! 壁にも貼れる特別ふろく大型ポスター!!



The WSJ advert said:

「ナルトとサスケ」＆「THE LAST NARUTO THE MOVIE」スペシャルポスター

[Naruto and Sasuke] & [The Last NARUTO THE MOVIE] Special Poster.

So I suppose those two are it ;__;';~~~~~~


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

From this happened  *Beware *– music will play automatically orz


> […], these are the only NaruHina and SasuSaku in the Uzumaki Naruto artbookI think Kishi will release a new one containing that artwork we’re all hoping for though hahaha
> 
> Because sales = money




I don't have my hopes too high up, but am hoping for artwork from any time around 699/700


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahhhhh. Okay. I think this is what it means by the supplementary large poster. Disappointed~~
> 
> 迫力のイラストをキミの部屋に! 壁にも貼れる特別ふろく大型ポスター!!
> 
> ...



but............ those are not related to the last...... hell, SP changed sasuke's design so much from kishi's original design and i dont recall naruto as hokage even appears in the movie ;__;'


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2015)

Got quite a few posts to catch up here but I really doubt all the drawings in the artbook will be in black and white as I kinda read in previous pages. It would be ridiculous when it has never happened before. 

I'm pretty sure it'll cover colored spreads since the Kage Summit till that realistic spread cover of Sasuke vs Naruto 2.0 and all the volume covers. Kinda sucks that there won't be the family portraits if its true though. If they aren't I guess they'll save them for the Exhibition or ads to promote the mini-series in the future months.

At least the Retsu no Sho's cover is there and I'll hope that teased The Last drawing/poster is there like OD quoted. Its a matter of waiting till all the pages's content are shown fully.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> From this happened  *Beware *– music will play automatically orz
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have my hopes too high up, but am hoping for artwork from any time around 699/700



Eh, so this person already has the artbook?~~ But hasn't shared the rest it seems. If there was something new, I'm sure they would posted it by now.

I got distracted by spoilers on 2ch for the Kakashi novel meanwhile. I'll go back on 2ch to see what's up.

Otherwise, Kakashi's new jutsu seems interesting if these spoilers are really true......;__;';~~ Especially if the rumours regarding Kakashi and this lady are true as well.

Ahh reading the spoilers makes me feel like there will be alot of scenes for me to translate~~~



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Got quite a few posts to catch up here but I really doubt all the drawings in the artbook will be in black and white as I kinda read in previous pages. It would be ridiculous when it has never happened before.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'll cover colored spreads since the Kage Summit till that realistic spread cover of Sasuke vs Naruto 2.0 and all the volume covers. Kinda sucks that there won't be the family portraits if its true though. If they aren't I guess they'll save them for the Exhibition or ads to promote the mini-series in the future months.
> 
> At least the Retsu no Sho's cover is there and I'll hope that teased The Last drawing/poster is there like OD quoted. Its a matter of waiting till all the pages's content are shown fully.



The artbook is full colour, I believe. Just that one index page was in greyscale~~

Yeah, I think exhibition booklets will probably have those family portraits in the Sasuke and Naruto booklets~ Those family portraits were not in colour, IIRC, so they wouldn't really fit in with the artbook.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Eh, so this person already has the artbook?~~ But hasn't shared the rest it seems. If there was something new, I'm sure they would posted it by now.
> 
> I got distracted by spoilers on 2ch for the Kakashi novel meanwhile. I'll go back on 2ch to see what's up.
> 
> ...



Right, the family portraits! That'd be nice to have them in there. But then … maybe it isn't such a bad idea to release another artbook with only 699/700 material … I'd buy that.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2015)

are we going to get the Fanbook today? 
I believe they said that it will be released on this month with new 19 pages chapter, no?

and  OrganicDinosaur, if you don't mind me asking, 
how far did you translate of the second part of Kakashi's novel?
and when do you think you will post the translation (If at all?)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2015)

The artbook is already sold out? 

So much for a certain group of people's hope of Naruto failing.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The artbook is already sold out?
> 
> So much for a certain group of people's hope of Naruto failing.



Maybe they did only a few copies?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

If i could figure out how to do that image of the cat rolling back and forth on the floor, that's how I feel right now regarding the novel spoilers.

My face is like    ].....（・□・；）staring at my screen on 2ch and bloggers right now.

I can't tell if people are trolling the spoilers or not, but I heard similar kinds of things from Baidu too...Must wait for a few more days until my copy arrive OTL.

I only spoiled myself on accident because I got curious...and these people incidentally bought the illustration book too. I couldn't unsee it while I skimmed for pictures ~~~~



Hussain said:


> are we going to get the Fanbook today?
> I believe they said that it will be released on this month with new 19 pages chapter, no?
> 
> and  OrganicDinosaur, if you don't mind me asking,
> ...



No, the exhibition booklets are April 24thish. That's when you get both new one-shots.

I finished translating half of the prologue. I think I will stop there because it's tedious section with no Kakashi. So maybe in a few days I will just post what I have. I liked a section of chapter two that released yesterday. I might do a few pages from that.

From the spoilers, it seems that it covers the inauguration at the end. So I will probably translate that first-thing when my novel arrives before I even read the rest because i promised to on reddit lol~~

.....if this Kakashi love interest spoiler is true, I will translate that of course...And him fighting with his new jutsu in a scene or two.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 4, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Got quite a few posts to catch up here but I really doubt all the drawings in the artbook will be in black and white as I kinda read in previous pages. It would be ridiculous when it has never happened before.



You misunderstood. 
*All illustrations are in color.*

I only posted that one grayscale picture (Which is the most voted illustration, with some caption below)  because those were only interesting things in that artbook to me. *There is a section that contains the top 10 illustration winners, which is in grayscale.* 

I'll post it when I'm free later if no other pictures are uploaded yet.

The rest seemed to be the same old stuff we've seen before. Otherwise someone would have post it up already.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The artbook is already sold out?
> 
> So much for a certain group of people's hope of Naruto failing.



i dont know which is sadder, them saying that crap for a long time or people like you still repeating it


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> You misunderstood.
> *All illustrations are in color.*
> 
> I only posted that one grayscale picture (Which is the most voted illustration, with some caption below)  because those were only interesting things in that artbook to me. *There is a section that contains the top 10 illustration winners, which is in grayscale.*
> ...



was it just me or the lasst artbook had cool illustrations?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> was it just me or the lasst artbook had cool illustrations?


I don't even know about the previous artbook 

Anyway here's some pages of the artbook.

Top 10 illustration section (The only grayscale section before people get the wrong impression). I'm interested in the captions 

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Some of the illustration that isn't a close up shot sigh.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2015)

So its just volume covers?


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

i like how the one with team 7 and kumo team was one of kishi's favorites but we got jack shit interactions between those teams


----------



## Therealbosss (Feb 4, 2015)

So desapointed all of them is old or covers. He should call it naruto shippuden instead new art book 
I hate that people buying what they  allready have ? Bullshit. He just want more money


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

I actually like it. I can imagine quite a few fans who don't buy Shounen Jump or the Tankobon and like Kishimoto's art so much they'd buy an A4 book with high quality prints.
Some fans who've been out of the loop for some time and just returning to the series after it has ended might enjoy it too.

Is this part of the Artbook too? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





As seen on  




I don't even need any ship-pics to be in the artbook at all.
Just looking at some of the artwork makes me so nostalgic …


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 4, 2015)

I may buy the artbook if cheap.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I may buy the artbook if cheap.



I think it is pretty reasonable ? at least its Japanese price. It's around 11?.



Also, I'm a lying liar who lies. Unintentionally. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





From this happened  ? *plays music in the background, so beware!*


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 4, 2015)

So it doesn't look like there will be any new art aside from the front and back covers of the artbook that feature Naruto and Sasuke. Quite a disappointment if you ask me.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

anyone interested in buying the artbook, i recommend using this webstie as it ships internationally and i used it a few times before  



Therealbosss said:


> So desapointed all of them is old or covers. He should call it naruto shippuden instead new art book
> I hate that people buying what they  allready have ? Bullshit. He just want more money



no offense and i am assuming your new to this but i think anyone who bought this artbook knew in advance it would have 0 to 2 new illustrations in addition to the old covers.

it was done before every other artbook. 

the only thing i am actually disapointed about and ironically didn't expect was that it will ALL be nothing more than covers 

now, i seriously fear the next one shot chapters given at the exhibition in april are nothing more than flashbacks or useless data like the movie guide book which contradicted itself in a crucial info


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't even know about the previous artbook
> 
> Anyway here's some pages of the artbook.
> 
> ...





heartsutra said:


> I actually like it. I can imagine quite a few fans who don't buy Shounen Jump or the Tankobon and like Kishimoto's art so much they'd buy an A4 book with high quality prints.
> Some fans who've been out of the loop for some time and just returning to the series after it has ended might enjoy it too.
> 
> Is this part of the Artbook too?
> ...


Can't wait till it's fully scanned. Yep, I'm that much of a filthy pirate


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd actually buy it if it's available here.  I like Kishimoto's art anyway.



heartsutra said:


> I actually like it. I can imagine quite a few fans who don't buy Shounen Jump or the Tankobon and like Kishimoto's art so much they'd buy an A4 book with high quality prints.
> Some fans who've been out of the loop for some time and just returning to the series after it has ended might enjoy it too.
> 
> Is this part of the Artbook too?
> ...



Yes


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2015)

It includes the fantasy cover? I'm buying it.


----------



## Therealbosss (Feb 4, 2015)

So there's no new art at all?


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

Therealbosss said:


> So there's no new art at all?



so far, no


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

any bolt            ?


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> any bolt            ?



we might have to wait but so far, it's only old covers :/


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 4, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I think it is pretty reasonable ? at least its Japanese price. It's around 11?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a full version of this one? It's the first time I see it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 4, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> Is there a full version of this one? It's the first time I see it.



That was the cover for WSJ few years ago.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2015)

Just bought the new artbook on Ebay.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

ebay is over pricing it 



it's only 16$ 

and about 10$ shipping


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2015)

You have to count local shipping too. While I would get it cheaper in cdjapan or honto, I'd have to pay extra when it gets to my country and I'd be lucky if the package doesn't get "lost".  

At least I know that user in Ebay is reliable.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> You have to count local shipping too. While I would get it cheaper in cdjapan or honto, I'd have to pay extra when it gets to my country and I'd be lucky if the package doesn't get "lost".
> 
> At least I know that user in Ebay is reliable.



i dont know about you but i used honto a few times and it was very reliable/cheap for me. hell, takL bro was the one who introduced me to it which is an automatic "sign me up!!!!!!!!!" from me  

i bought from it 4 vols of a manga once with about 7$ for shipping. 

and mind you, i live in israel which already sucks for importing things 

that website also allows you to buy digital books like naruto vols if they are avalable which is awesome because i began buying them this way since i can support naruto and not worry about space for the vols. infact, they have the newest vol in digital format for anyone interested.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2015)

My country's mail sucks balls and they had fucked me over once, which is why I preder to use ebay.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> It includes the fantasy cover? I'm buying it.



The fantasy cover will always be the best cover.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> My country's mail sucks balls and they had fucked me over once, which is why I preder to use ebay.



beh, whatever


----------



## CometHalo (Feb 4, 2015)

Meh, pretty unremarkable cover imho. I think Naruto looks far too young for the age he's supposed to be.
Apart form that, I like that conceptualization of him through the different stages of his life we have seen in the manga, from childhood to adulthood.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The fantasy cover will always be the best cover.



I wanna see how the other characters would look like in that au.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> ebay is over pricing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one I bought cost $37.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

the fantasy spread was pretty cool, I still prefer the elysium one.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> I wanna see how the other characters would look like in that au.


for some reason, i keep on picturing itachi as a vampire in it 

but, i am more interested in the cowboy AU. sakura dressing like a modern day archeologist made me think "time travel"


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> but, i am more interested in the cowboy AU. sakura dressing like a modern day archeologist made me think "time travel"



It made me think that Kishimoto had no idea of cowboys and that he was trying too hard not to make Sakura look like a slut (or terrible woman as he likes to call it)

Kishi, there's nothing wrong with saloon girls. The sexy outfit would fit her better than those clothes.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 4, 2015)

...Why did some expect lots of new art for this book? Havent the artbooks always just shown most of the volume covers, jump covers and color spreads minus all the titles and advertising?

and why isnt this digital? I dont want to buy a book where the spreads are all split down the middle and folded.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2015)

Therealbosss said:


> So desapointed all of them is old or covers. He should call it naruto shippuden instead new art book
> I hate that people buying what they  allready have ? Bullshit. He just want more money



All artbooks ahve been compilations of past work, with maybe one or two of original content. Not sure what people really expected.


----------



## Zef (Feb 4, 2015)

Not everyone is a veteran of the Naruto fandom. 

New people would obviously be clueless.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 4, 2015)

hoping we get full versions of these pics:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 4, 2015)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> hoping we get full versions of these pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those aren't Naruto specific covers so it's very unlikely. More over, they're WSJ covers, not Naruto covers in anyway.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> It made me think that Kishimoto had no idea of cowboys and that he was trying too hard not to make Sakura look like a slut (or terrible woman as he likes to call it)
> 
> Kishi, there's nothing wrong with saloon girls. The sexy outfit would fit her better than those clothes.



i am more into cancan dancers you see in cowboy movies 

would have been awesome seeing sakura in that dress since her body fits one perfectly


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Those aren't Naruto specific covers so it's very unlikely. More over, they're WSJ covers, not Naruto covers in anyway.


The first 2 artbooks included some of those jump hero covers though.
Like how these:

*Spoiler*: __ 







became this:

I want see the full designs for some of the newer covers. its just that a lot of Naruto art doesnt really make it into the artbooks unlike the one piece books which contain basically every piece of colored art ever done by Oda for the series.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 4, 2015)

Few more pics.

Baidu anon has yet to deliver....;__;';;~~

2ch said there's no post 700 artwork aside from the covers~ But we all probs knew that already.

I've been saying it since the artbook was announced about how it's usually clean tankobon pages and double spreads ):<~~~ I expected maybe one or two original art from it, guess it's just the Naruto and Sasuke then~~

You buy it because it's paper size A4. This book is giant! And no text overlay.  The other artbooks look really good upclose.

-----------------

EHHHH........o_o';;~~~~~



From this cover page of 531...it used to be obscured by the popularity poll text....




Kakashi is holding a book called *エロエロパラダイム*== "Ero-Ero Paradaimu"==="Erotic Paradigm"

I wonder if this is a Jiraiya spin-off lol~~


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> ...Why did some expect lots of new art for this book? Havent the artbooks always just shown most of the volume covers, jump covers and color spreads minus all the titles and advertising?



same, haven't some people here seen an artbook before, they're a collection of illustrations by an artist not a whole book full of new shit.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> same, haven't some people here seen an artbook before, they're a collection of illustrations by an artist not a whole book full of new shit.



your the same guy who asked if it had anything about bolt which meant you had some expectations like most of us 






although, i did want to see at least one new drawing


----------



## Zef (Feb 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> your the same guy who asked if it had anything about bolt which meant you had some expectations like most of us







> although, i did want to see at least one new drawing


I wanted to see Sasuke without that damn cape.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> I wanted to see Sasuke without that damn cape.



what if he is superman under it?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> your the same guy who asked if it had anything about bolt which meant you had some expectations like most of us



Caught red handed.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2015)

^


This is the final artbook(supposedly), with Hokage Naruto on the cover, coming out several months after manga ending, so I think there was nothing wrong with having _some_ expectations 

I think the majority were only interested whether those family pics from JF were included anyway.

We got two quite cool looking covers though(especially Sasuke one), so I guess it's enough for the new content bonus. The rest, if anything mini series related, will most likely be at the exhibition.




can't wait for the clean versions of recent Team 7 covers


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2015)

Bender said:


> The one I bought cost $37.99 with free shipping.



So you're proud of paying $10 more?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

This = The Last Naruto Artbook. 
Next = The First Boruto Artbook?


Also:

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke & Itachi_ 







Sauce! Chapter 1


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2015)

The first Sasuke and Itachi illustration was in the third databook (back cover) while the second is from his novel. Neither is new, but I want both very much. <3


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 5, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The first Sasuke and Itachi illustration was in the third databook (back cover) while the second is from his novel. Neither is new, but I want both very much. <3



The Sasuke and Itachi one is different than the version in the Sasuke Jinraiden novel though. The artbook removed the background :/

I own a copy of the novel. I just haven't scanned it yet. If you want that version in HQ, I can scan that for you~~~


----------



## minniehyunnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Dat Naruto covers are fantastic


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 5, 2015)

It's literally just volume covers and colour spreads


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 5, 2015)

yes, that's what an artbook is.


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> yes, that's what an artbook is.


 
i do remember the last artbooks having some new art in them if i recall right since it's been many years 

however, yeah, artbooks are all covers unfortunately :/


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 5, 2015)

Artist's comments on illustrations might reveal something interestnig though, I know Arakawa had some juicy stuff in FMA's last artbook.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got the artbook and volume 72 

The volume cover (that one of chapter 600) that got 1st place of favourite Kishi or whatever was that.

The posters are Naruto, Sasuke and Hagoromo color spread and the Movie Guide Book (The Last) cover 

Cover of volume 72 is the last pic 

I'm going to post some pics.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _covers_ 











*Spoiler*: _posters_ 
















*Spoiler*: _chapters' covers_ 













*Spoiler*: _double spreads_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Naruto_


----------



## TRN (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Majin Lu:33


----------



## ch1p (Feb 6, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The Sasuke and Itachi one is different than the version in the Sasuke Jinraiden novel though. The artbook removed the background :/
> 
> I own a copy of the novel. I just haven't scanned it yet. If you want that version in HQ, I can scan that for you~~~



Some of these pieces are made in a way to be spliced together. You can check this out a lot in those that are put in the shonen jump covers as well. For exmple, the poster for Snow Princess movie was also made in this way. Naruto was made separately from the villains and those were made separate from Sasuke and Sakura, both sideways. Such was the case of this one it seems.

Thanks, but I have it already.


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Here are some others I found


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Narutossss (Feb 7, 2015)

good stuff, anymore?


----------



## Jason Brody (Feb 7, 2015)

Everyone's getting way too worked up over the cover IMO.

Remember that here, Naruto would be almost 30. He's gonna look a little older, and Kishi always gives his characters lines around the mouth and eyes to denote age in character appearance. His expression isn't that strange to me, he actually looks mature and tough here.


----------



## 12771a (Feb 7, 2015)

I expected the nh and ss family pictures tp be in there. Can anyone give confirmation or not.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 7, 2015)

^I highly doubt it. The family portraits would have been posted already.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 7, 2015)

Jason Brody said:


> Everyone's getting way too worked up over the cover IMO.
> 
> Remember that here, Naruto would be almost 30. He's gonna look a little older, and Kishi always gives his characters lines around the mouth and eyes to denote age in character appearance. His expression isn't that strange to me, he actually looks mature and tough here.



I find that Naruto (and Sasuke) look *younger* in that cover, not older. They look not at all like they appear in ch 700, most notably the weaker jaw lines. It just looks off.


----------



## Zef (Feb 7, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> I find that Naruto (and Sasuke) look *younger* in that cover, not older. They look not at all like they appear in ch 700, most notably the weaker jaw lines. It just looks off.



Yeah, I'm not sure why some are saying they look old.


----------



## kire (Feb 7, 2015)

Great pics
thx for posting!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2015)

I love that photo of naruto as Hokage standing over the village epicness on so many levels


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd love to see the volume cover animated, maybe as the ends credits roll for final episode of shippuden. would be great to see even I quit the anime.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting those pics 
I don't find anything wrong with how Naruto looks like how people were saying in the earlier part of this thread.
Sasuke however ..
Loling at the cowboy pic.


----------



## CHEH (Feb 8, 2015)

I want this artbook, where do i buy i give my money


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm actually surprised that there hasn't been a full leak yet.


----------



## Hiatus (Feb 8, 2015)

Yoona said:


> Loling at the cowboy pic.




We all know that Cowboy themed pic was rad as hell. It told a better story in one page than the entirety of late Shippuden


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2015)

I see avi arad please don't tell me that Hollywood will be butchering naruto too.


----------



## Hiatus (Feb 10, 2015)

Nostalgia 

Feel like some people are missing from the right drawing though. Where's Dan, for example?


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2015)

from where are those?


----------



## Zef (Feb 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> from where are those?



The Artbook



Why is Naruto's butt on Sasuke's head?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 10, 2015)

VAK said:


> I see avi arad please don't tell me that Hollywood will be butchering naruto too.



It's an interview that was done some time ago. Madara's Yin Release technique comes from Electro's abilities.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 10, 2015)

Actually, I think I've seen the two most recently posted pics on DeviantArt or zerochan.net 

Fanwork that's been included in the Artbook?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> It's an interview that was done some time ago. Madara's Yin Release technique comes from Electro's abilities.



Praise the lord, I was fearing another delayed abortion like dragonball evolution.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

too late


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> from where are those?



one the images is from pixiv.

bigger version.



Zef said:


> Why is Naruto's butt on Sasuke's head?



Sauce doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2015)

Revy said:


> one the images is from pixiv.
> 
> bigger version.



thanks.

thought it was part of the artbook


----------



## Macar0n (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> The Artbook
> 
> Why is Naruto's butt on Sasuke's head?



No it's fanart, i have the artbook, none of these are inside


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Here are some more


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 13, 2015)

The art book is getting reprint on 25th Feb. That should solve the stock issue. On another note, vol.1-61 had reprint recently.


----------



## TheFinalCurtain (Feb 13, 2015)

Revy said:


> one the images is from pixiv.
> bigger version.



Paul McCartney level conspiracy: Ramen guy is behind Hayate who died. Did Ramen guy die? Will he be restructured? final villan confirmed? 
Tough the young Hiruzen-Konohamaru juxtaposition is pretty adorable.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 15, 2015)

Shikamaru novel.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 16, 2015)

tkROUT said:


> The art book is getting reprint on 25th Feb. That should solve the stock issue. On another note, vol.1-61 had reprint recently.



the artbooks already out of stock?


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2015)

Got my artbook in the mail today guys. 

So beautiful.


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 25, 2015)

granted i did a really quick scan through of the thread but is there any pics of gai and the 8th gate?

this artbook needs some youth


----------

